# How do recreational drugs affect bodybuilding?



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Obviously alcohol isn't great with it's "empty calories" (even though I look amazing the morning after a night out)

But what about other drugs? I'm talking physiologically and psychologically..


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

drugs are just baaaaaaad, dont do them kids


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

Sniff rips you up. Green helps you bulk. :laugh:

I suppose it all depends person to person and if you use once in a while or daily/ weekly.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

EVERY THING in moderation is fine inc reckies, note the important part there is moderation!!!!


----------



## Matt2 (Feb 7, 2012)

Most recreational stimulants are pretty catabolic due to the increase in body temperature and decreased appetite.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Get your dealer to bash your coke with dbol or nap50s or winny or var or halo and you'll be fine!

I know 1 pretty high level "natural" body builder who gets mdma'd and sniffed off his box, and dances all night and says "I'm cutting"


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

As long as it doesn't effect your training and you're still hitting your macros I can't see it making that much of a difference imo, as long as it's not everyday


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

I have a sniff once every couple of months with the Mrs. Used to be mental for it, but it takes me a few days to really get back io training afterwards.


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

ClarkyBoy said:


> I have a sniff once every couple of months with the Mrs. Used to be mental for it, but it takes me a few days to really get back io training afterwards.


Does it make her a mucky bitch?


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

RascaL18 said:


> Does it make her a mucky bitch?


Yes, yes it does


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

ClarkyBoy said:


> I have a sniff once every couple of months with the Mrs. Used to be mental for it, but it takes me a few days to really get back io training afterwards.


how does she smell? crab paste?


----------



## foodaddict (Feb 11, 2013)

RascaL18 said:


> Does it make her a mucky bitch?


Something I've always been curious about too. Is it like viagra for women?


----------



## foodaddict (Feb 11, 2013)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Yes, yes it does


Good


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Mr_Morocco said:


> how does she smell? crab paste?


Haha yes!


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

If you are a long time weed smoker (talking more than a year and smoke it

Most days) it actually makes you very ripped and more kind of 'fragile' looking/feeling if

You know what I mean.

It really speeds up your metabolism and makes it hard to bulk, I think it also stops your body from absorbing food/nutrients.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

L11 said:


> Obviously alcohol isn't great with it's "empty calories" (even though I look amazing the morning after a night out)
> 
> But what about other drugs? I'm talking physiologically and psychologically..


you'l stay thin and lean mate,so not bodybuilding really..dont you think ;-)


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm an occasional methamphetamine manufacturer, and you'll see I have a decent midsection for a 45 year-old.

They say "never trust a thin chef". Its the opposite for what I cook.

I used to like working out with free weights at home, just a bench in the kitchen, 70s roots reggae on the mp3 player, and a nice fat spliff to toke on between sets. cannabis kind of gets rid of the aches, and creates a kind of concentrated workout intensity. Reps are slow, gaps between sets are big, but its fun rather than a chore.


----------



## Love2DL (Aug 29, 2012)

Poke said:


> If you are a long time weed smoker (talking more than a year and smoke it
> 
> Most days) it actually makes you very ripped and more kind of 'fragile' looking/feeling if
> 
> ...


Smoking in general seems to keep people thin. Is it insulin resistance? I seen a study suggesting that when you stop smoking, insulin sensitivity increases and this can be attributed to the weight gain experienced when quitting.


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

i think people get fat when they stop smoking due to filling the smoking 'gap' with food instead, replacing one habbit with another etc..


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Poke said:


> If you are a long time weed smoker (talking more than a year and smoke it
> 
> Most days) it actually makes you very ripped and more kind of 'fragile' looking/feeling if
> 
> ...


You Sir are full of sh* t


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

I actually owe my 6-pack to weed smoking.

It was making me lazy, so I decided to make a deal with myself:- Every day I smoke, I have to do crunches during either the adverts in the Simpsons. or when the Eastenders "duff duffs" start. And because I smoked every day for years, I had great abs.

If you like your ganga (I grew my own for years), I recommend making the above deal with yourself. You'll feel good about your weed smoking, and have a flat belly in a month.

When I'm cooking up a batch of methamphetamine or methcathinone, I'm having to smoke a bit of the results of each extraction and recrystalisation. There are little bowls of crystals everywhere which I have to grade, then combine ones of equal grade. Eating is impossible, but a whey shake is great. Also the phenylalanine, tyrosine and tryptophan in whey replace your lost neurotransmitters, especially if you take a vitimin B complex tablet with the shake (B6 and B12 are enzymes which turn the amino acids into dopamine or serotonin).

If you've been caning anything speedy, including E or coke, when you start to comedown, have a whey shake with a vitimin B, a dbol tablet and a valium. It really works, you'll get minimal or no hangover.

My brain should be really ****ed, but its better than ever. And being a bodybuilder and a drug chemist has its advantages. I realised that the amino acid D-phenylalanine (50p a gram), and D-methamphetamine (£120 a gram), have surprisingly similar structures.


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

Mish said:


> You Sir are full of sh* t


Yeah. The munchies, and being ripped, are mutually incompatible. Maybe smoking teens are too lazy to cook or go to the shop, except for king size rizlas and marlboro lights.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

RascaL18 said:


> Does it make her a mucky bitch?


It does all of them.



ClarkyBoy said:


> Yes, yes it does


Jammy fcuker.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Well I was out doing coke Sunday and Tuesday and haven't been to the gym all week.

When I feel like sh1t I don't go anywhere near the gym.


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Zorrin said:


> I'm an occasional methamphetamine manufacturer, and you'll see I have a decent midsection for a 45 year-old.
> 
> They say "never trust a thin chef". Its the opposite for what I cook.
> 
> I used to like working out with free weights at home, just a bench in the kitchen, 70s roots reggae on the mp3 player, and a nice fat spliff to toke on between sets. cannabis kind of gets rid of the aches, and creates a kind of concentrated workout intensity. Reps are slow, gaps between sets are big, but its fun rather than a chore.


Working out when high Jesus!


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

they make u lazy.

missed a few monday sessions in my time due to heavy saturday night/sunday morning partys.


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Mish said:


> You Sir are full of sh* t


No I'm not...

I smoked weed for about 5 years along with everyone I knew. After the initial munches phase it actually really messes with your metabolism and also your appetite.


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

SSo3 said:


> Smoking in general seems to keep people thin. Is it insulin resistance? I seen a study suggesting that when you stop smoking, insulin sensitivity increases and this can be attributed to the weight gain experienced when quitting.


Yeh it's something to do with that, it also considerably lowers your

Blood sugar levels, and you can eat a tonne of simple carbs in a calory surplus and they don't seem to turn into fat.

When I stopped smoking weed I gained allot of fat. Everyone I knew who smoked had a low bf % and ate like ****, people who I trai ed with easily looked ripped but also kind if feminine/fragile like I explained.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Poke said:


> No I'm not...
> 
> I smoked weed for about 5 years along with everyone I knew. After the initial munches phase it actually really messes with your metabolism and also your appetite.


This is not a weed smoking competition but I smoked weed all day everyday for 11 years. Safe to say I've smoked longer than you've been lifting weights and I bet you think you know a thing or two about weight lifting too.


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Mish said:


> This is not a weed smoking competition but I smoked weed all day everyday for 11 years. Safe to say I've smoked longer than you've been lifting weights and I bet you think you know a thing or two about weight lifting too.


Ok Big Man that doesn't mean anything to me.

I'm just staring from my experience, and anyone who used to be a long term stoner will probably agree.

Like 30 people I knew from school all used to smoke weed every day, we qere proper stoners. After a few years the fat people suddenly got real skinny, and the skinny people stayed skinny, not o e of them 30+ people were fat until a few of them stopped smoking and gained a bit of chub.

There will always be an exception to the rule, but in general from my experience long term weed smoking (Luke literally everyday for years) makes it hard for your body to store fat and speeds up your metabolism.

And I know for a fact there are people my sort of age that will say the same.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Poke said:


> Ok Big Man that doesn't mean anything to me.
> 
> I'm just staring from my experience, and anyone who used to be a long term stoner will probably agree.
> 
> ...


Doesn't matter how much or how little you smoke. Smoking doesn't make you fat. Eating, being greedy and no self control will make you fat what ever you smoke. Cannabis has no physiological effect on weight gain.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm a freak, i can train after big nights. It's the lack of sleep and food that's the issues more than the chemicals (3 day bender excluded from this rule!)


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

If I get on a messy one, I go to the gym to set my head straight!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

weed makes your head grow and retain water. can also enlarge your eyeballs. cocaine has been shown in some studies to reduce finger strength. not sure about other drugs


----------



## alchemystical (Jan 16, 2013)

RascaL18 said:


> Get your dealer to bash your coke with dbol or nap50s or winny or var or halo and you'll be fine!
> 
> I know 1 pretty high level "natural" body builder who gets mdma'd and sniffed off his box, and dances all night and says "I'm cutting"


A lot of people that look good on the outside are completely shagged on the inside as is evidenced by the average age that bodybuilders die at being lower than the average.



Zorrin said:


> I'm an occasional methamphetamine manufacturer, and you'll see I have a decent midsection for a 45 year-old.
> 
> *
> They say "never trust a thin chef". Its the opposite for what I cook.*
> ...


  You remind me of a friend of mine, his preworkout used to be a spliff and some Jimmy Cliff along with the slowest most intense circuit I'd ever tried in my life.



SSo3 said:


> Smoking in general seems to keep people thin. Is it insulin resistance? I seen a study suggesting that when you stop smoking, insulin sensitivity increases and* this can be attributed to the weight gain experienced when quitting.*


That's actually due to the sugar they place in the filter tips hence why smokers light one upon waking. 2nd largest global user of sugar (behind the processed food industry) is tobacco.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

some right junkies in this thread


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Several times I've taken Ecstasy whilst at home or else in friends' houses. I wouldn't have dreamed of working out whilst under the influence of the drugs but I had no problems at all training the next day.

In many many other occasions I've done Ecstasy whilst at clubs and it used to severely compromise training for quite a few days afterwards.

I put it down 100% to the fact that the negative factors are the likely dehydration (despite drinking plenty of water) and above all the exhaustion of dancing all night.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Bull Terrier said:


> Several times I've taken Ecstasy whilst at home or else in friends' houses. I wouldn't have dreamed of working out whilst under the influence of the drugs but I had no problems at all training the next day.
> 
> In many many other occasions I've done Ecstasy whilst at clubs and it used to severely compromise training for quite a few days afterwards.
> 
> I put it down 100% to the fact that the negative factors are the likely dehydration (despite drinking plenty of water) and above all the exhaustion of dancing all night.


Do you drink alcohol when you take E out in clubs though?

I've really wanted to try mdma at home with friends, how's it like?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

L11 said:


> Do you drink alcohol when you take E out in clubs though?
> 
> *I've really wanted to try mdma at home with friends, how's it like*?


its like good pills years ago


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> weed makes your head grow and retain water. can also enlarge your eyeballs. cocaine has been shown in some studies to reduce finger strength. not sure about other drugs


mcat or whatever its called can make you stink of pi'ss!


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

L11 said:


> Do you drink alcohol when you take E out in clubs though?
> 
> I've really wanted to try mdma at home with friends, how's it like?


I've never mixed alcohol with Ecstasy. I nearly always used to take Ecstasy with amphetamines. A couple of times I did it together with LSD. That was a weird experience which I didn't entirely enjoy.

MDMA at home? Hmm.. It's good fun actually. It may sound really weird but I did it once when I was at home studying for some exams at university. I managed to really focus on my studies and I had all sorts of ultra-positive thoughts, even if I were to flunk the exam.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

I think the main problem with recreational drugs is the way it alters the mind and a bad mind dont help you train

I have seen so many guys that smoke cannabis daily ending up hungover and not being able to go to the gym

If its a couple of times a week to relaxe or a weekend thing i dont think its a problem really


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

I once dropped some acid and then went down to basement gym for a workout. I was about halfway through a set of skull crushers when walls started closing in on me whilst I was looking away..

Acid is funny stuff - most of the hallucinogenic action seems to take place when you're not directly looking at stuff, but rather when you're looking away and you see stuff out of the corner of your eye. I far prefer magic mushrooms when I want a hallucinogenic - the effects are far more vivid but somewhat "softer" (I can't describe better than that). After 3-4 hours the effects are all but gone also, whilst with acid you're out of it for about 10-12 hours!


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Mish said:


> Doesn't matter how much or how little you smoke. Smoking doesn't make you fat. Eating, being greedy and no self control will make you fat what ever you smoke. Cannabis has no physiological effect on weight gain.


Firstly I never said weed makes you fat, intact the opposite (after years of smoking everyday it

Makes you skinny with a low bf unless you eat like a horse)

Secondly it does matter how much you smoke, thc increases the speed of your metabolism and lowers your blood sugar levels (which is why you get the munches if your new to smoking or don't smoke very often) if you smoke weed everyday for years, and suddenly stop while eating the same food (depending on your diet) you will suddenly gain fat. I've seen it and experienced it multiple times.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

L11 said:


> Do you drink alcohol when you take E out in clubs though?
> 
> I've really wanted to try mdma at home with friends, how's it like?


**** lol, just makes you want to go out raving


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

I want to start smoking weed now and then but it's tricky living at home. Plus I always pull a ****** the last few times I've done it - literally one of the worst feelings ever. Is it because I smoked after drinking?


----------



## K1NGCA1N (Aug 24, 2012)

Poke said:


> If you are a long time weed smoker (talking more than a year and smoke it
> 
> Most days) it actually makes you very ripped and more kind of 'fragile' looking/feeling if
> 
> ...


Why am I still a fat Cnut then??


----------



## K1NGCA1N (Aug 24, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> **** lol, just makes you want to go out raving


Get some in with the Missus best sex ever!!


----------



## alchemystical (Jan 16, 2013)

The L Man said:


> I want to start smoking weed now and then but it's tricky living at home. Plus I always pull a ****** the last few times I've done it - literally one of the worst feelings ever. Is it because I smoked after drinking?


Worst thing you can do without experience, the alcohol activates the physical sensation aspect of the human body whilst the weed enhances the cerebral aspect. One at a time is fine for most folk, both at the same time and its pop goes the weasel.

If you're worried about the smell at home you can either a) Go round you pals and makes some cakes B) invest in a vaporizer.


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

AnnesBollocks said:


> Worst thing you can do without experience, the alcohol activates the physical sensation aspect of the human body whilst the weed enhances the cerebral aspect. One at a time is fine for most folk, both at the same time and its pop goes the weasel.
> 
> If you're worried about the smell at home you can either a) Go round you pals and makes some cakes B) invest in a vaporizer.


Vaporizer still howls mate, I invested in a Magic Flight last year (one of my finest purchases) and it still bloody reeks. No smokey smell mind just pure green.


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

L11 said:


> Do you drink alcohol when you take E out in clubs though?
> 
> I've really wanted to try mdma at home with friends, how's it like?


If we ever had any left over from the previous weekend and were a bit short of cash we used to do it in the house together.

Usually ended up playing bloody Fifa for about 9 hours straight and being really complimentary to each other on our fantastic goals.

Good night in all


----------



## KBizzle (Mar 21, 2011)

I'll bump a cheeky one or two up the snout every now and again. Feel fine to train the day after...

Did MDMA once though and the comedown almost rendered me suicidal. LOL


----------



## KBizzle (Mar 21, 2011)

The L Man said:


> I want to start smoking weed now and then but it's tricky living at home. Plus I always pull a ****** the last few times I've done it - literally one of the worst feelings ever. Is it because I smoked after drinking?


Oh man you don't even want to know what happens to me when I touch a bit of bud.. Makes me paranoid to ****, last time it happened I called my mum up at 4am to come and get me from my mates house because I felt like I was going to end up in a nut house..


----------



## alchemystical (Jan 16, 2013)

Bashy said:


> Vaporizer still howls mate, I invested in a Magic Flight last year (one of my finest purchases) and it still bloody reeks. No smokey smell mind just pure green.


Really? I was under the impression that those new portable pocket vapes were virtually smell free.


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

AnnesBollocks said:


> Really? I was under the impression that those new portable pocket vapes were virtually smell free.


You'd think so, I certainly was expecting it to be smell free.

Good weed will smell anyway so heating it up whichever way will make it smell.


----------



## alchemystical (Jan 16, 2013)

Bashy said:


> You'd think so, I certainly was expecting it to be smell free.
> 
> Good weed will smell anyway so heating it up whichever way will make it smell.


True, I thought they had some form of exhaust system in them as that would be one of their prime selling points. Maybe they'll save this feature for the next revision.

Do you ever do edibles and if so how do you rate them in comparison to smoking/vaping?


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

AnnesBollocks said:


> True, I thought they had some form of exhaust system in them as that would be one of their prime selling points. Maybe they'll save this feature for the next revision.
> 
> Do you ever do edibles and if so how do you rate them in comparison to smoking/vaping?


If they could actually make a smell free one I think people would be all over it.

I do edibles when I can, great think about my vaporizer is saving all the vaped green then using it to make cannabutter.

The edible high is a totally different high (in my opinion anyway). Lasts an awful lot longer but I really do prefer it.


----------



## alchemystical (Jan 16, 2013)

Bashy said:


> If they could actually make a smell free one I think people would be all over it.
> 
> I do edibles when I can, great think about my vaporizer is saving all the vaped green then using it to make cannabutter.
> 
> The edible high is a totally different high (in my opinion anyway). Lasts an awful lot longer but I really do prefer it.


So I was told, you know that's how Bruce Lee apparently died? The only person in the history of the world to die of weed (due to his very low body fat).

I think eating it is the way to go as it activates all of the good stuff and as you say is a whole nother experience, I mean I like parsley but I wouldn't fill my lungs with it.


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

AnnesBollocks said:


> So I was told, you know that's how Bruce Lee apparently died? The only person in the history of the world to die of weed (due to his very low body fat).
> 
> I think eating it is the way to go as it activates all of the good stuff and as you say is a whole nother experience, I mean I like parsley but I wouldn't fill my lungs with it.


Really? I knew he was an advocate but didn't know that was one theory as to why he died.

From my understanding when you eat it it converts a certain metabolite that your liver produces into a psychoactive one. Hence why some people have vastly different experiences when eaten.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Well after an 8 day bender of Mkat I had lost close to 3 stone and a lot of muscle. I would not say reccy drugs are helpful at all to training.


----------



## Stunner (Sep 11, 2012)

I think smoking green/brown does make certain people lazy so gym time will be possibly affected unless you have the willpower to get your ass down there.

E, LSD & Charlie etc will knock your pan in with the 'hangover' which will also demotivate gym time until recovered, which could be a few days after depending on how hard a night you have. Once in a blue moon = fine Regular usage = not good.


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

Mish said:


> This is not a weed smoking competition but I smoked weed all day everyday for 11 years. Safe to say I've smoked longer than you've been lifting weights and I bet you think you know a thing or two about weight lifting too.


I know loads of hardcore smokers who hardly eat because cannabis suppresses there appetite .There the type of people who smoke ever day,go through like around 4-8g a day.Like smack heads on it,rolling a joint while they still got half a joint in there mouth


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Depends on if you can limit yourself. If i get started sniffing friday night i dont finish till sunday/monday so I cant go near the stuff as thats obviously going to mess up the gym as i dont eat anything. I also cant keep it to 1 weekend now and again if i do it once I will do it for the next few weekends. Ket and weed are the only things i can keep to now and again.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

RascaL18 said:


> Get your dealer to bash your coke with dbol or nap50s or winny or var or halo and you'll be fine!
> 
> I know 1 pretty high level "natural" body builder who gets mdma'd and sniffed off his box, and dances all night and says "I'm cutting"


That's why I was 8 stone a few years ago, was on an eternal cut :lol:


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

scouse2010 said:


> I know loads of hardcore smokers who hardly eat because cannabis suppresses there appetite .There the type of people who smoke ever day,go through like around 4-8g a day.Like smack heads on it,rolling a joint while they still got half a joint in there mouth


----------



## AndyTee (Dec 23, 2012)

I'm currently on week 10 of 100mg test p and 75 mg tren a eod out of a 16 week cycle.

Am wanting one night on the mdma with the girlie.

Obviously this isnt wise but Im probably gonna do it anyway.

Anyone got any experience of this?

Would reckon water intake is important.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Zorrin said:


> I'm an occasional methamphetamine manufacturer, and you'll see I have a decent midsection for a 45 year-old.
> 
> They say "never trust a thin chef". Its the opposite for what I cook.
> 
> I used to like working out with free weights at home, just a bench in the kitchen, 70s roots reggae on the mp3 player, and a nice fat spliff to toke on between sets. cannabis kind of gets rid of the aches, and creates a kind of concentrated workout intensity. Reps are slow, gaps between sets are big, but its fun rather than a chore.


Are you Kevin Spacey from American Beauty?


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

RowRow said:


> Well after an 8 day bender of Mkat I had lost close to 3 stone and a lot of muscle. I would not say reccy drugs are helpful at all to training.


3 stone in 8 days WTF!

no wonder your bashing in grams of gear :lol:


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Drugs generally are fvcked up, why even bother doing them its just fvcking dumb, I used to bang coke and mandy but since i started training I think whats the point literally, only weak minded cvnts take drugs fact


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Prodot said:


> Drugs generally are fvcked up, why even bother doing them its just fvcking dumb, I used to bang coke and mandy but since i started training I think whats the point literally, only weak minded cvnts take drugs fact


Only [email protected] say fact at the end of their posts.


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

AndyTee said:


> I'm currently on week 10 of 100mg test p and 75 mg tren a eod out of a 16 week cycle.
> 
> Am wanting one night on the mdma with the girlie.
> 
> ...


Lol if you don't drink water when on mdma its good game for your throat, don't drink too much though, people have drowned their internals from drinking too much, you sweat a lot and look like a right cvnt after a few bombs, don't even do it.


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

kingdale said:


> Only [email protected] say fact at the end of their posts.


guess you do too many drugs


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Prodot said:


> Drugs generally are fvcked up, why even bother doing them its just fvcking dumb, I used to bang coke and mandy but since i started training I think whats the point literally, only weak minded cvnts take drugs fact


I'm assuming you don't drink...?


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Prodot said:


> Drugs generally are fvcked up, why even bother doing them its just fvcking dumb, I used to bang coke and mandy but since i started training I think whats the point literally, *only weak minded cvnts take drugs* fact


I don't agree with this at all. All sorts of people take all sorts of different drugs.

Some great minds in various fields through history used drugs to open their mind and come up with innovative, possibly genius, ideas.

It totally depends on your reasons for using drugs. Sure, some people bash a sh!tload of drugs and don't really know what they're doing or why they're doing it. But others use drugs as they know they expand your thoughts and are a force of creativity.

They can also be great fun too.


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

L11 said:


> I'm assuming you don't drink...?


Of course I drink but your telling me drinking is on the level of snorting that stuff to your brain? Like I said i done all that stuff before and especially with cocaine, it is very very easy to get addicted to it.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Prodot said:


> Of course I drink but your telling me drinking is on the level of snorting that stuff to your brain? Like I said i done all that stuff before and especially with cocaine, it is very very easy to get addicted to it.


Well mdma is less harmful than alcohol.

From when you say drugs are for weak minded people, and then admit to drinking alcohol, I'm not even gonna bother trying to explain tbh


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Prodot said:


> guess you do too many drugs


guessing you dont know sh1t about sh1t


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

L11 said:


> Well mdma is less harmful than alcohol.
> 
> From when you say drugs are for weak minded people, and then admit to drinking alcohol, I'm not even gonna bother trying to explain tbh


When I say drugs I'm obviously not talking about beers and vodka here, I'm talking about class A's, there's a reason they are illegal and drinking isn't you know


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

BettySwallocks said:


> guessing you dont know sh1t about sh1t


Nice name


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Prodot said:


> Nice name


thank you


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Prodot said:


> When I say drugs I'm obviously not talking about beers and vodka here, I'm talking about class A's, there's a reason they are illegal and drinking isn't you know


What reason is that?


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

L11 said:


> What reason is that?


Booze is taxable


----------



## wezo (Jun 12, 2009)

Class a and steroids mixed is a cocktail for a certain heart attack .. Blood pressure through the roof nuff said..


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Zola said:


> Booze is taxable


Imagine how much money they would make off taxing weed if it was legal, but they don't and thats weed


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

I don't know how anyone can say class A's are less harmful than alcohol, all these dumb studies are bs


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2013)




----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

K1NGCA1N said:


> Why am I still a fat Cnut then??


You don't smoke enough


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

chilisi said:


> So because you don't like to donut anymore, anyone who enjoys a good night out once in a while is a "weak minded cvnt" ?


Changes your thoughts on a lot of things, why do you need A's to enjoy a night out? The only time I have done those things were at a house anyway, I think the fact that someone needs to do that on a night out to have fun says a lot about them.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Prodot said:


> Changes your thoughts on a lot of things, why do you need A's to enjoy a night out? The only time I have done those things were at a house anyway, I think the fact that someone needs to do that to go out and do that on a night out to have fun says a lot about them.


But you drink?

Really struggling to understand your argument.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Prodot said:


> When I say drugs I'm obviously not talking about beers and vodka here, I'm talking about class A's, there's a reason they are illegal and drinking isn't you know


Yep, it's called taxes and history. Also governmental control.


----------



## wezo (Jun 12, 2009)

Each to there own I'd say I take steroids but to some people I might as well be snorting coke..

Quite a few of my mates take coke of a weekend it's socialible thing to them ,they all have good jobs to,and believe me they ain't weak minded..


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

People who need to do it to function on a night out then there is an underlying issue.

People who have a good grip of themselves that can use drugs to enhance an experience is a completely different.


----------



## wezo (Jun 12, 2009)

Prodot said:


> Changes your thoughts on a lot of things, why do you need A's to enjoy a night out? The only time I have done those things were at a house anyway, I think the fact that someone needs to do that on a night out to have fun says a lot about them.


Drugs affect us all in different ways..just bcos you sat in and maybe never enjoyed it..don't mean the rest did..


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Prodot said:


> I don't know how anyone can say class A's are less harmful than alcohol, all these dumb studies are bs


Wow! Just...wow! Lol.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Prodot said:


> Changes your thoughts on a lot of things, why do you need A's to enjoy a night out? The only time I have done those things were at a house anyway, I think the fact that someone needs to do that on a night out to have fun says a lot about them.


I know I keep quoting you, so I don't want you to think I'm deliberately having a go at you...

But you said you drink. What's the difference other than legal status? Doesn't it say a lot about someone if they drink to have fun by your logic?

There are all these brilliant things in the world...why not enjoy them?


----------



## wezo (Jun 12, 2009)

People don't go out and burglar houses to buy alcohol .. Can't say the same for bag heads..


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

@Prodot you are being naive mate, if alcohol was only just being found it would be a class A drug! So many lives ruined by it! So damaging to your organs, causes mental illness, not to mention violence and addiction.

You really are putting your head in the sand m8 just because of its legality!


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

wezo said:


> Drugs affect us all in different ways..just bcos you sat in and maybe never enjoyed it..don't mean the rest did..


Don't get me wrong I fvcking loved it lol, I was pretty much addicted to that coke from peru with my ex Mrs I'm just saying looking back now its not good.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

wezo said:


> People don't go out and burglar houses to buy alcohol .. Can't say the same for bag heads..


Bag heads don't drink???


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Prodot said:


> Drugs generally are fvcked up, why even bother doing them its just fvcking dumb, I used to bang coke and mandy but since i started training I think whats the point literally, only weak minded cvnts take drugs fact


This must be one of the stupidest statements I've ever head. I know some very self disciplined, smart people that do drugs every weekend and they're in great condition, have great jobs and are loving life.

I used to do them every weekend, loved them, and it was anything from pills to ket and one thing I'm not is a weak minded cvnt, that I can assure you of.

If someone said that about someone self-injecting steroids would you agree??


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Prodot said:


> I'm just saying looking back now its not good.


Sounds like you just too it too far to be honest mate

Some of us know how to take drugs in moderation, I've never had a bad experience on mandy.


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Dr Manhattan said:


> I know I keep quoting you, so I don't want you to think I'm deliberately having a go at you...
> 
> But you said you drink. What's the difference other than legal status? Doesn't it say a lot about someone if they drink to have fun by your logic?
> 
> There are all these brilliant things in the world...why not enjoy them?


Its fine  , Drinking is a social thing, I don't drink to get drunk, If I do it happens, there's a difference between that and purposely sniffing something before you go out in my opinion.


----------



## wezo (Jun 12, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> Bag heads don't drink???


Of course they do..my point is people who drink don't burglar houses to go down the pub..but bag heads do to get a fix ..


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

L11 said:


> Sounds like you just too it too far to be honest mate
> 
> Some of us know how to take drugs in moderation, I've never had a bad experience on mandy.


With coke that's the thing, it was so good I was doing it 3-4 times a week at £100 a gram, and that CLEANED my bank, but it is amazing doing it with your girl I cant lie, just in the morning waking up with some snotty blocked bloody nose ergh, with MDMA, you just got to go hard if you are going to do it, for my 18th Me and 5 mates done like 9 grams over a weekend, it was probably one of the best times of my life but I cant bring myself to start that stuff again.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Prodot said:


> Its fine  , Drinking is a social thing, I don't drink to get drunk, If I do it happens, there's a difference between that and purposely sniffing something before you go out in my opinion.


You need to drink to be social?

Sound like a weak minded c*nt to be honest


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Prodot said:


> Changes your thoughts on a lot of things, why do you need A's to enjoy a night out? The only time I have done those things were at a house anyway, I think the fact that someone needs to do that on a night out to have fun says a lot about them.


Not at all, wrong and wrong again. I love my hardhouse and used to go out every weekend. I used to have a great night when completely sober when I used to drink coke and water because I was driving, had a great but different night when I was off my head.

It says nothing about the sort of person, tarring everybody with the same brush is something you should never do.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

I can't stop laughing at this thead I'm sniffying my socks as we speak!:laugh:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

wezo said:


> Of course they do..my point is people who drink don't burglar houses to go down the pub..but bag heads do to get a fix ..


I agree heroin is a vile drug and mostly scumbags use it but you can't buy heroin from the offy for £2.49 like I can a bottle of cheap cider.

But using heroin as an argument against all drugs is a bit deceitful and using it to argue that alcohol is fine is also wrong as alcohol is as bad as 90% of drugs that are illegal.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Would I be right in saying that heroin would be cheaper if it was legal?

Surely its the cost that makes people rob houses, it has absolutely nothing to do with the effects of the drug itself..?


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

No one has said am I breaking the law sniffying my socks?!


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

Prodot said:


> With coke that's the thing, *it was so good I was doing it 3-4 times a week at £100 a gram, and that CLEANED my bank,* but it is amazing doing it with your girl I cant lie, just in the morning waking up with some snotty blocked bloody nose ergh, with MDMA, you just got to go hard if you are going to do it, for my 18th Me and 5 mates done like 9 grams over a weekend, it was probably one of the best times of my life but I cant bring myself to start that stuff again.


Thats a lack of self control right there....or weak minded whichever you prefer 

There are people out there that can do it and know when to stop.

Thats the opposite of weak minded.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Bashy said:


> There are people out there that can do it and know when to stop.
> 
> Thats the opposite of weak minded.


*claps*


----------



## Lew1s (Feb 3, 2012)

Heroin ain't that expensive really, more the addictive nature and greed that comes with it that makes them rob houses


----------



## wezo (Jun 12, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> I agree heroin is a vile drug and mostly scumbags use it but you can't buy heroin from the offy for £2.49 like I can a bottle of cheap cider.
> 
> But using heroin as an argument against all drugs is a bit deceitful and using it to argue that alcohol is fine is also wrong as alcohol is as bad as 90% of drugs that are illegal.


So why ain't alcohol banned then.. They have there classification for a reason .. In the eyes of the law coke heroin is all the same class a.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Prodot said:


> Its fine  , Drinking is a social thing, I don't drink to get drunk, If I do it happens, there's a difference between that and purposely sniffing something before you go out in my opinion.


That's fair enough. But sharing a few lines or passing a spliff around is pretty sociable. I mean the coffee shops in Amsterdam are great places to have a chat. Drugs can be sociable too.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

wezo said:


> So why ain't alcohol banned then.. They have there classification for a reason .. In the eyes of the law coke heroin is all the same class a.


Because its been a part of our culture for years, look what happened when they tried to ban it in America, it put power in the hands of criminals. There's a lot more to it than... It's legal, it's ok then.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Well Steroids are a Class C Drug which was introduced under the 1990 Act, So why do people get away with using them, as a social and recreational drug?


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Bashy said:


> Thats a lack of self control right there....or weak minded whichever you prefer
> 
> There are people out there that can do it and know when to stop.
> 
> Thats the opposite of weak minded.


Exactly, like i said when I was doing it i was weak minded but I stopped now and it doesn't bother me if i never do it again, curiosity isn't weak minded but constantly doing it is.


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Prodot said:


> Exactly, like i said when I was doing it i was weak minded but I stopped now and it doesn't bother me if i never do it again, curiosity isn't weak minded but constantly doing it is.


If your going to do it why would you do a pu55y amount and not experience the full effects of the drug itself.......


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Bashy said:


> Thats a lack of self control right there....or weak minded whichever you prefer
> 
> There are people out there that can do it and know when to stop.
> 
> Thats the opposite of weak minded.


But in all honesty it was too much and I'm glad i stopped completely now, everything happens for a reason..


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Prodot said:


> Exactly, like i said when I was doing it i was weak minded but I stopped now and it doesn't bother me if i never do it again, curiosity isn't weak minded but constantly doing it is.


How old are you out of curiosity fella?

Just because you were weak minded when taking drugs, doesn't mean everyone is. Like I said, don't tar everyone with the same brush.

You remind me of this lad I used to know who liked a certain kind of music, did drugs, got hammered etc and all was fine. The minute he stopped doing all of that, due to health reasons, all the music/drugs and drink was for losers..... basically he was bitter about the whole thing but didn't want to admit it and would rather go down the "its for losers" path.


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

L11 said:


> You need to drink to be social?
> 
> Sound like a weak minded c*nt to be honest


Again, I don't go out in my head thinking yeah I'm going to drink so I get drunk like you probably do sniffing your lines getting off your nut


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Sc4mp0 said:


> How old are you out of curiosity fella?
> 
> Just because you were weak minded when taking drugs, doesn't mean everyone is. Like I said, don't tar everyone with the same brush.
> 
> You remind me of this lad I used to know who liked a certain kind of music, did drugs, got hammered etc and all was fine. The minute he stopped doing all of that, due to health reasons, all the music/drugs and drink was for losers..... basically he was bitter about the whole thing but didn't want to admit it and would rather go down the "its for losers" path.


I'm not bitter in the slightest mate, I could start again tomorrow if i wanted to? That's different he actually sounds bitter because he can't do it anymore physically and he misses that. I have just made a decision not to do it again, yeah its good when your on it but the morning after its just not good lol. I'm not saying I was weak minded after taking the drugs either, I'm saying I was weak minded for even doing it over and over.

I'm 20 mate.


----------



## wezo (Jun 12, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> Because its been a part of our culture for years, look what happened when they tried to ban it in America, it put power in the hands of criminals. There's a lot more to it than... It's legal, it's ok then.


Alcohol will never be banned don't make to ok tho.. The amount of trouble it brings is unreal but its legal and that's that.. We're as class a is and that's that..


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Prodot said:


> I'm not bitter in the slightest mate, I could start again tomorrow if i wanted to? That's different he actually sounds bitter because he can't do it anymore physically and he misses that. I'm not saying I was weak minded after taking the drugs either, I'm saying I was weak minded for even doing it over and over.
> 
> I'm 20 mate.


I don't understand why you see it as weak minded. You did something you enjoyed, the fact is that most drugs are or have been used at some point in science so they aren't as dangerous as they would like people to believe. It's drug ABUSE that shouldn't be done, but that applies for alcohol, and even exercise. Fvcking hell you can even die from drinking too much water.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Prodot said:


> Again, I don't go out in my head thinking yeah I'm going to drink so I get drunk like you probably do sniffing your lines getting off your nut


Well sniffing mdma is never a good idea.

But I actually never take it to excess, it is possible to take class A drugs moderately, in the same fashion you purport to consume alcohol.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Prodot said:


> Again, I don't go out in my head thinking yeah I'm going to drink so I get drunk like you probably do sniffing your lines getting off your nut


Mate, I have a sniff once or twice a month and I don't dare take lots as it sends me paranoid and unsociable and twitchy. I buy half a gram and have a keyfull here or there and it's sociable. Taking something to get twisted is not. Same as all drinkers are different, u can't tar all with the same brush.


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

chilisi said:


> Well then you obviously haven't experienced the the full effects then if you've just sat in someone's house taking pills. Nobody needs to take class A's on a night out unless they have a slight addiction, but adults who enjoy a buzz once in a while and choose to take them , what's wrong with that?


Now thats just utter shi*t, your contradicting yourself, this is what I'm talking about no one needs to your right,unless they have an addiciton, but they choose to because they are craving that buzz.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Prodot said:


> Now thats just utter shi*t, your contradicting yourself, this is what I'm talking about no one needs to your right,unless they have an addiciton, but they choose to because they are craving that buzz.


He's not contradicting himself at all. He's simply pointing out that NEEDS and WANTS are two different things. A heroin addict NEEDS his fix, someone that likes pills WANTS to take them.


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Sc4mp0 said:


> He's not contradicting himself at all. He's simply pointing out that NEEDS and WANTS are two different things. A heroin addict NEEDS his fix, someone that likes pills WANTS to take them.


People use want as an excuse for what they need


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Prodot said:


> People use want as an excuse for what they need


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA, I should rep you for that as it's not often I actually LOL in real life after reading something online but you made me do so......In fact fvck it, I will rep you for it.

I WANT a Lotus Elise, I don't NEED it though. I WANT a Rolex, I don't need it though as my Ellesse does just fine. I WANT a glass of 30 year old Talisker Whiskey, I don't NEED it.

Should I carry on with what I WANT and what I NEED?


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

chilisi said:


> Jesus, that's shows how little you know about drugs and how young you are.


I know plenty about drugs, if your planning to actually go on a night out then obviously your not going to do much, I'm talking about if your at a friends and there's a group of you.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Prodot said:


> People use want as an excuse for what they need


I can't decide whether your being purposely dense or whether you are actually unable to grasp some concepts.


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Sc4mp0 said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA, I should rep you for that as it's not often I actually LOL in real life after reading something online but you made me do so......In fact fvck it, I will rep you for it.
> 
> I WANT a Lotus Elise, I don't NEED it though. I WANT a Rolex, I don't need it though as my Ellesse does just fine. I WANT a glass of 30 year old Talisker Whiskey, I don't NEED it.
> 
> Should I carry on with what I WANT and what I NEED?


Lol, that's completely different, why are you acting stupid your not addicted to any of those things are you.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Sc4mp0 said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA, I should rep you for that as it's not often I actually LOL in real life after reading something online but you made me do so......In fact fvck it, I will rep you for it.
> 
> I WANT a Lotus Elise, I don't NEED it though. I WANT a Rolex, I don't need it though as my Ellesse does just fine. I WANT a glass of 30 year old Talisker Whiskey, I don't NEED it.
> 
> Should I carry on with what I WANT and what I NEED?


I wanted a dairy milk earlier, I think I should write in to dear Deirdre about my cadburys addiction!


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Fatstuff said:


> I can't decide whether your being purposely dense or whether you are actually unable to grasp some concepts.


;-)


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Prodot said:


> I know plenty about drugs, if your planning to actually go on a night out then obviously your not going to do much, I'm talking about if your at a friends and there's a group of you.


wrong and wrong again. Whether we stayed at home or go out, there were times when we decided to get so fvcked it was unreal for a laugh.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Prodot said:


> Lol, that's completely different, why are you acting stupid your not addicted to any of those things are you.


I wasn't addicted to drugs either, I took them because I wanted to for a laugh.


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Sc4mp0 said:


> wrong and wrong again. Whether we stayed at home or go out, there were times when we decided to get so fvcked it was unreal for a laugh.


Yes.. my point, but your not going to bang a gram of mandy to your head before you go clubbing are you, not unless you want to look like a dreak


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Sc4mp0 said:


> I wasn't addicted to drugs either, I took them because I wanted to for a laugh.


Yeah and now you crave that same buzz each time you get on it


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Prodot said:


> Yes.. my point, but your not going to bang a gram of mandy to your head before you go clubbing are you, not unless you want to look like a dreak


It has been known for us to do it plenty of times when going on all day benders starting at 12:00 in the pub.


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

chilisi said:


> You really have no clue.
> 
> This is coming from someone who was weak minded enough to be addicted to Peruvian Cocaine, spend 100's of £'s a week on the stuff and wouldn't take "pussy amounts"
> 
> It's laughable really. Yes you've taken drugs but you clearly don't know how to use them in moderation. There are people have taken pills, coke etc longer than you've been alive and haven't taken as much as you, as you think everyone who takes drugs is weak minded. Stop being so naive.


Thats 4 Grams a week, 2 grams a week per person, your telling me people who have been taking coke for 20+ years dont take more than that, come on now.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Prodot said:


> Yeah and now you crave that same buzz each time you get on it


I've not touched any drugs in 6 years. My missus doesn't like it so I decided to pack it in for her, nothing less and nothing more.

But even when I did do drugs, I didn't crave any buzz as I took each night differently. Hence why sometimes we decided to push the boundaries and other times we didn't.


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Sc4mp0 said:


> I've not touched any drugs in 6 years. My missus doesn't like it so I decided to pack it in for her, nothing less and nothing more.
> 
> But even when I did do drugs, I didn't crave any buzz as I took each night differently. Hence why sometimes we decided to push the boundaries and other times we didn't.


There we go that's the difference, you can stop, others can't


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Sc4mp0 said:


> But even when I did do drugs, I didn't crave any buzz as I took each night differently. Hence why sometimes we decided to push the boundaries and other times we didn't.


+1

Sometimes I'll have a tiny dab just to keep me dancing for an hour longer.

Sometimes I drop half a g at 9 o clock and see where the night takes me.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Prodot said:


> There we go that's the difference, you can stop, others can't


But you still think I was a weak minded cvnt when I did take drugs???

Anyway, I have to go update my cv as I found a job I want to apply for so I'll let the rest answer for me as seems we're on the same wavelength... And for that reason:


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

It all becomes a joke! The safest scenario realistically is to purely not take any recreational drugs what so ever, were it's for a buzz, a night or out any other social event. As it only needs one toke, or one pill and then the possiblity is there for getting hooked on it. It's similar with me, I don't or have not ever taken drugs and wouldn't ever take speed or anything like this, I don't drink much either because my type of personality is one that would easily get hooked because I've never done things by halfs.

I think all drugs should carry the same penalties because at the end of the day they're all harmful and they're all illegal in this country, so why don't the law class all Drugs as the same class, and the same fine's and punishments. This country is trying to socially accept recreational drugs, and having didn't class(es) of A, B, C is almost justifying that some drugs are taken more seriously than others, this law needs to tighten up.

A Government Survey a couple of years ago showed that 1/3 of people have used drugs in there life time, and 10% did so in the past year. England needs a wake up call especially the current government. Why don't they try and sort the crime and drugs thing out; If they took this as seriously as they are taking the " Benefit cuts", then this country might be a safer place to live.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> It all becomes a joke! The safest scenario realistically is to purely not take any recreational drugs what so ever, were it's for a buzz, a night or out any other social event. As it only needs one toke, or one pill and then the possiblity is there for getting hooked on it. It's similar with me, I don't or have not ever taken drugs and wouldn't ever take speed or anything like this, I don't drink much either because my type of personality is one that would easily get hooked because I've never done things by halfs.


I don't mean this in an offensive way but you seem very ignorant. Suggesting that you can get hooked on weed from one toke is just ridiculous, and even more ridiculous considering you've never actually tried it.

You say you've never taken drugs, but you do drink alcohol, which is a drug. By definition, you are a drug user. Dont be fooled into thinking the legality of a drug defines it's safety.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

L11 said:


> I don't mean this in an offensive way but you seem very ignorant. Suggesting that you can get hooked on weed from one toke is just ridiculous, and even more ridiculous considering you've never actually tried it.
> 
> You say you've never taken drugs, but you do drink alcohol, which is a drug. By definition, you are a drug user. Dont be fooled into thinking the legality of a drug defines it's safety.


Here's a wall /-----/. Try banging your head against it! It eases some of the tension I promise. :lol:


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

L11 said:


> I don't mean this in an offensive way but you seem very ignorant. Suggesting that you can get hooked on weed from one toke is just ridiculous, and even more ridiculous considering you've never actually tried it.
> 
> You say you've never taken drugs, but you do drink alcohol, which is a drug. By definition, you are a drug user. Dont be fooled into thinking the legality of a drug defines it's safety.


I don't take offense I know people that have smoked this stuff before, I don't think that at all, hence why Alcohol has a age restiction in this country of over 18's there is a reason for this legislation hence why it's in place. Research has been done and scientific evidence has proven one glass of red a day has benefits, there has been no evidence of this with recreational drugs like speed, E's and other drugs which are therefore illegal in this country.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

strongmanmatt said:


> I don't take offense I know people that have smoked this stuff before, I don't think that at all, hence why Alcohol has a age restiction in this country of over 18's there is a reason for this legislation hence why it's in place. Research has been done and scientific evidence has proven one glass of red a day has benefits, there has been no evidence of this with recreational drugs like speed, E's and other drugs which are therefore illegal in this country.


Do u think its the alcohol in red wine that gives the benefits??


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Weed has got benefits and its still banned


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2013)

strongmanmatt said:


> I don't take offense I know people that have smoked this stuff before, I don't think that at all, hence why Alcohol has a age restiction in this country of over 18's there is a reason for this legislation hence why it's in place. Research has been done and scientific evidence has proven one glass of red a day has benefits, there has been no evidence of this with recreational drugs like speed, E's and other drugs which are therefore illegal in this country.


im making 1 post only here, as views are very different on this , however re the above post, i suggest a few things like looking up the amount of the money it costs the NHS in alcohol and tobacco related conditions every year (im not even going into what i costs as a whole such as within damage to family's and police incidences).

there is little research in recreational drugs because the government does not allow it , as if shown to have benefits they have opened a barrel of s*** for themselves, theres some evidence to suggest the use of certain reccy drugs in treating mental health problems which in the UK is being tried to do by professor david nutt - who you might remember was sacked as the governments drug advisor for saying e's are less dangerous than alcohol (interesting that a government who knows buggerall about drugs sacks its own advisor )

the drugs laws have nothing to do with what is good or not good for you, they are about money- plain and simple -both the money raised by 'drugs' such as alcohol+tobacco and the 40 yrs of billions lost worldwide fighting the 'drugs war' that was lost before it even started.

ever since man has been around we have been getting wasted on one thing or another - whether mushrooms/beer or hash and will continue to do so.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> I don't take offense I know people that have smoked this stuff before, I don't think that at all, hence why Alcohol has a age restiction in this country of over 18's there is a reason for this legislation hence why it's in place. Research has been done and scientific evidence has proven one glass of red a day has benefits, there has been no evidence of this with recreational drugs like speed, E's and other drugs which are therefore illegal in this country.


If you think alcohol is legal because a glass of red wine has health benefits:

Why is vodka legal?


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

I am no longer posting here,

" I'M OUT!"

Good luck with this debate which has totally gone of the topic relating to the Subtitle about this thread as always of course. :thumb:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

strongmanmatt said:


> I am no longer posting here,
> 
> " I'M OUT!"
> 
> Good luck with this debate which has totally gone of the topic relating to the Subtitle about this thread as always of course. :thumb:


thanks for the confirmation Matt


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> But you still think I was a weak minded cvnt when I did take drugs???
> 
> Anyway, I have to go update my cv as I found a job I want to apply for so I'll let the rest answer for me as seems we're on the same wavelength... And for that reason:


Good luck with the CV for the new job dude.

I hope they allow weak minded druggy cvnts to work there though


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Good luck with the CV for the new job dude.
> 
> I hope they allow weak minded druggy cvnts to work there though


Cheers fella. CV updated just fine but this weak minded cvnt pressed the wrong button and didn't add a cover letter which he was meant to do.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

strongmanmatt said:


> I am no longer posting here,
> 
> " I'M OUT!"
> 
> Good luck with this debate which has totally gone of the topic relating to the Subtitle about this thread as always of course. :thumb:


Makes terrible post, gets pulled up on terrible post and leaves.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Cheers fella. CV updated just fine but this weak minded cvnt pressed the wrong button and didn't add a cover letter which he was meant to do.


No doubt you were off your face on drugs at the time, what with being an addict.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Dr Manhattan said:


> No doubt you were off your face on drugs at the time, what with being an addict.


To be honest mate I would say i WANTED to be absent minded but the truth is NEEDED to be, another addiction you.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

I smoked cannabis from the age of 11 until I was 19 and met the mrs and started training, had a 3 year break and sort of started smoking it again 2.5 years ago.

It doesn't affect my training, I never train stoned, ill work all day, train, get home, eat, prep next days food, then kick back and blaze lol helps get the kcals in too!

And yes I'm sure this contributes to me keeping lean whilst on 4300kcals and currently natty lol

No real negative effects for me? I don't abuse like when i was younger and have recently cut down the amount i smoke so i only smoke about 3g throughout the week so money ain't an issue, about the same as 4 pints and a packet of **** lol


----------



## britbull (Mar 18, 2004)

Benzos and painkillers are possibly doing that most damage in bodybuilding right now

Can't believe the amounts people have mentioned doing in mandy,beans and sniff

Right now the quality available if you have a good hook-up is off the scale.I know of some heavy coke users who simply can't get through more than a G of genuine pure in a night(none of that £100 a g crap either)


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> I smoked cannabis from the age of 11 until I was 19 and met the mrs and started training, had a 3 year break and sort of started smoking it again 2.5 years ago.
> 
> It doesn't affect my training, I never train stoned, ill work all day, train, get home, eat, prep next days food, then kick back and blaze lol helps get the kcals in too!
> 
> ...


Fcuk started young didnt you!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Bashy said:


> Fcuk started young didnt you!


Yep, 3rd day of year 7 lol


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

britbull said:


> Benzos and painkillers are possibly doing that most damage in bodybuilding right now
> 
> Can't believe the amounts people have mentioned doing in mandy,beans and sniff
> 
> Right now the quality available if you have a good hook-up is off the scale.I know of some heavy coke users who simply can't get through more than a G of genuine pure in a night(none of that £100 a g crap either)


Source?


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

I swapped a life of raves, dizzle, pills and stupid amounts of coke about 5 years ago...best decision I ever made!! Personally I think receational drugs are terrible for gains but that's possibly just me...once I start on the sniff that's at least 4 or 5 days down the drain lol. Suppose it all depends on if you can keep it under control. I have maybe 2 or 3 big blow outs a year now and apart from that, the most hardcore I get these days is sharing a bottle of Shiraz with the mrs in a nice Italian restaurant.


----------



## Butler23 (Apr 27, 2013)

Not half as bad as having a night out on the lash!


----------



## raymondo85 (Jun 1, 2013)

Poke said:


> No I'm not...
> 
> I smoked weed for about 5 years along with everyone I knew. After the initial munches phase it actually really messes with your metabolism and also your appetite.


I agree i used to eat **** loads with the munchies when i was younger it made me look ill i was that skinny!


----------



## Dave_b (Jul 7, 2012)

Well I'm off to ibiza for 10 days next tuesday and my diet will consist of vodka, beer and red rockstars lol...only ever take drugs when im away...i doubt it will do my hard earned muscle any favours though


----------

